# ISO of a skiff for 3k or less



## Tim Jones (Nov 29, 2018)

Looking for a shallow draft skiff. Throw anything at me I’m looking for one to buy before the end of the year.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tim, it'll probably be a good idea that you state the area you live in, don't you think for a $3k or less skiff? I mean, if you lived in south TX, I don't think you me interested in going to S.FL for something like that. Right?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Gheenoe, done.


----------



## Tim Jones (Nov 29, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Tim, it'll probably be a good idea that you state the area you live in, don't you think for a $3k or less skiff? I mean, if you lived in south TX, I don't think you me interested in going to S.FL for something like that. Right?


I live in Biloxi, Mississippi. I’m open to traveling to Florida.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2001-sundowner-16’9”-technical-skiff-4-000.58150/
Not mine and not under $3k but close and lools to be ready to fish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/johnsen-skiff-with-25-merc-2-stroke.56120/
Good, cheap project boat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/gheenoe-13’-custom—-900.57274/
Gheenoe!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/solo-skiff-w-4-hp-yamaha-charleston-sc-2700.57054/unread
Solo skiff?


----------

